# Anyone Used the WM 'bagster'?



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I just saw a commercial for the Waste Management 'bagster' I don'y have a dump truck or dump trailer. No rental for a small roll off.... buy the bag and pay for 3cu.yds seems like this would work nice for a small remodel. 

No idea if our local disposal services are hip to the idea....at least I've never seen anyone using one.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=CZhyTeSiE4WglAenqOyYAQ&ved=0CDgQ8wIwAw#


----------



## Double616 (May 18, 2010)

I have never used one but the cost for pick up is about $135.00. My brother has gotten one before and he put a 5x7 bathroom in it. Worked well but where I work, our customers would be upset if we left trash in thier driveway for a few days!!


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Used them a few times. We do jobs that usually require multiple cans so they are too small for us. 

They are good for a small job or a final clean up kind of thing where you don't want to tie up your truck with a load of trash. Some times leaving it in accessible spot for the pick up can be tricky, the drivers may not want to go on a driveway and leaving them on the lawn may not be what the HO wants.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Double616 said:


> I have never used one but the cost for pick up is about $135.00. My brother has gotten one before and he put a 5x7 bathroom in it. Worked well but where I work, our customers would be upset if we left trash in thier driveway for a few days!!


The worst trouble we've had has been tearing up a yard with a roll off....cover it and It doesn't seem like it would be too unsightly.....


----------



## Double616 (May 18, 2010)

WNYcarpenter said:


> The worst trouble we've had has been tearing up a yard with a roll off....cover it and It doesn't seem like it would be too unsightly.....


Good idea!! Lately we have had a dumpster in another location and drove the trash there. With so many small jobs it wasn't worth having so many smaller bags in the yard. After another contractor trashed a driveway we now place 2x10's under the rear wheel of the dumpster and blocks under the front rails to protect the driveway. With solving one problem we just create another problem, a homeowner threw away cans of paint. Our heavy trash broke one of the cans, it rained, the driveway now has many colors on it!!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

There are a few other threads here about that product. My impression is not really worth it.

http://www.contractortalk.com/search.php?searchid=3533648


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I use them all the time on little baths and shower remodels. 

They cost 100 picked up, can leave bag in truck and put anywhere it can be reached, no waiting for dumpster. 

They are tricky until its has got some stuff in it. My demo guy packs it tight with little wasted space. Love the ease and I can schedule pick up thru website and on my phone.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> There are a few other threads here about that product. My impression is not really worth it.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/search.php?searchid=3533648


Must be a new thing here (thanks for the link)..........I missed the previous threads The search function isn't working for me.:laughing:

I don't have too many options.......roll off, rent a buddy's dump trailer, call a local hauler to pick up my pile of junk, or empty my truck and haul it myself... I think the bagster would work in my situation.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Double616 said:


> I have never used one but the cost for pick up is about $135.00. My brother has gotten one before and he put a 5x7 bathroom in it. Worked well but where I work, our customers would be upset if we left trash in thier driveway for a few days!!


 Our customers would also be upset if we left trash in their driveways for several days, or blocked access overnight to their garage, or left a dumpster on their lawn,no matter how well protected-----

This is actually quite a good selling point for us. A few years ago I bought a smallish dump trailer----about 10 feet long---- I have fit up to 30 sq. of shingles in it at a time----- and it's quite the little money maker for us. Every time I empty it I MAKE about $300-and once I bought it a few years ago---it paid for itself in a matter of weeks.

My customers do NOT like having their driveways blocked overnight-and even before I owned the dump trailer---- I subbed out DAILEY debris removal in order to keep the customers property---and the neighborhood pristine.

My tip fee is about $50-$65--- so in some areas of the country I suspect owning your own trailer might be much more lucrative than it is here.

Stephen


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Used one when I finished my basement. We'd stockpiled all the trash on a tarp on the back patio while we were working, and just brought it all up to the Bagster at once. It was gone the next day. Far easier than scheduling dumpster drops and pickups and tearing up the street or the lawn.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I use the bags. Just started using them great for me ya only have to touch trash once. The bag doesnt leave nails in the yard. And trash in a truck then to a dumpster. Wish I came up with the stupid idea. Sams and BJ's have two bags for 30 bucks great deal. My first bag they screwed up so the gave me 8 free pick ups and 4 bags.


So i cant say anything bad about it . except i called the number on the bag and its a call center in Wissconsin. And all they basically do is enter a zip code to tell you if you are in thier pick up range. But when i called the local shop . they pick up anywhere its a contract between you and them period


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I looked into it, saw one on a job....its small...and the bag ain't cheap....and the pick up ain't cheap....did I mention its small?

I'm sure it has its place but I'd rather fill garbage bags for the price.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Tried to use them on a job once. We were in a rough part of town. Filled up 2 of them and then scheduled the pick up. Overnight someone dumped them out and stole the bags. 

We now use a 14' 6 ton dump trailer and love it.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

Double616 said:


> I have never used one but the cost for pick up is about $135.00. My brother has gotten one before and he put a 5x7 bathroom in it. Worked well but where I work, our customers would be upset if we left trash in thier driveway for a few days!!


That explains why this one guy has had two of them in his yard since before Christmas. I am sure his/her neighbors appreciate that.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

RemodelGA said:


> Tried to use them on a job once. We were in a rough part of town. Filled up 2 of them and then scheduled the pick up. Overnight someone dumped them out and stole the bags.
> 
> We now use a 14' 6 ton dump trailer and love it.




dude talk about hardcore. that is almost worse than stealing your power tools


----------



## JCarsten (Jul 6, 2010)

Doesn't matter if it is a bag or a roll off- it'll end up with the neighbor's unwanted tires, couches, appliances, etc one way or the other.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

I have thought about using them for some of the reasons above. I have thought about putting the bag on one of the work trailers, if load is too heavy, then after the job is done i can schedule for pickup back at the house. People get picky with dumpsters in yards or blocking driveways.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Rob PA said:


> People get picky with dumpsters in yards or blocking driveways.


Only if you don't properly manage expectations up front. If you're doing a significant remodel that's going to generate enough trash to require a dumpster, it's part of your job to explain that there will be a dumpster on site, where it will be, how long it will be there, etc. It's no different than any other part of the job, and is part of the "facts of life" when you're remodeling.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I keep a 4yrd dumpster at my other home and i used my dump trailer to move debris until i sold that. Now i just load up the back of the truck and drop the debris off in the dumpster. If it doesnt fit the mini-ex will make it fit. :thumbsup:. For me this small dumpster works great as i can toss regular trash in it as well as sink. toilets, wood, old service panels, conduit, paint cans, shingles, etc. Cost me $128 a month with weekly pick ups.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

if you got the work thats a great idea. a 15 yarder alone is about 300$:thumbsup:


----------

